# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Rechazo rotundo de las Cortes de Aragón al trasvase

## sergi1907

Las Cortes instan al ejecutivo autonómico a solicitar "de manera urgente" una reunión bilateral con el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, para que traslade el rechazo en general a cualquier transferencia de agua entre cuenca.

El Parlamento aragonés ha mostrado su rechazo rotundo y unánime al trasvase del Ebro, en virtud de una proposición no de ley presentada por el Grupo Socialista y que ha recibido el voto favorable del resto de los grupos de las Cortes de Aragón (PP, PAR, CHA e IU). 

Solicitud al ministro Arias Cañete
 En la iniciativa, las Cortes instan al ejecutivo autonómico a solicitar "de manera urgente" una reunión bilateral con el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, para que traslade el rechazo en general a cualquier transferencia de agua entre cuenca y, en especial, el trasvase del Ebro". 

 El PSOE ha aceptado incluir un segundo punto, que ha rechazado CHA, en el que se insta a defender ante el ministerio la máxima celebridad en la ejecución de las obras del Pacto del Agua acordadas por la Comisión del Agua, así como "la gestión aragonesa de la reserva de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos, profundizando en fórmulas de encomienda de gestión a la comunidad autónoma, todo ello en cumplimiento del Estatuto de Autonomía de Aragón y de los acuerdos adoptados por las Cortes". 

 En la exposición de motivos de la iniciativa, el portavoz del PSOE, Javier Sada recuerda que a principios de enero el ministro Cañete se reunió con el presidente de Murcia, Ramón Valcárcel, y tras la entrevista aseguró que "no descartaba la ejecución próxima del trasvase" e insistió en el "desperdicio" de los casi 100.000 hectómetros cúbicos que echan los ríos al mar. 

 Por ello, y por la intención formulada por Cañete de recuperar el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que impulsó en el año 2000 José María Aznar y que fue derogado en 2004 por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, Javier Sada ha insistido en que es necesario "buscar la mayoría" en las Cortes como "único resquicio" para demostrar que los representantes de "todos los aragoneses" están en contra del trasvase del Ebro. 

Postura unánime
 Una posición unánime, ha agregado, servirá para que "desde Madrid visualicen clara y rotundamente que Aragón ha estado, está y estará contra el trasvase del Ebro". 

El diputado del PP Ricardo Canals ha matizado que Cañete "nunca habló" de recuperar el PHN, sino de alcanzar un "gran pacto nacional por el agua" después de que en los ocho años del gobierno del socialista Rodríguez Zapatero "no se haya hecho nada". 

 A su juicio, volver a poner sobre la mesa del debate político puede parecer que tiene "cierto rédito", pero ha insistido en que la postura del Partido Popular de Aragón al respecto es conocida y se basa en un "no claro al trasvase del Ebro". 

 El PP, ha agregado, apuesta por el Pacto del Agua, por una gestión unitaria de las cuencas hidrográficas y por que sea en las propias cuencas donde se aprovechen los recursos. 

 Alfredo Boné, portavoz del PAR, ha insistido en los "35 años de historia antitrasvasista" de su formación y ha recordado que la salvaguarda contra el trasvase del Ebro es, en estos momentos, el Estatuto de Autonomía de Aragón y el pacto de gobarnabilidad que los aragonesistas firmaron con los populares tras las elecciones autonómicas de mayo de 2011. 

 El parlamentario de CHA Joaquín Palacín ha lamentado que con Cañete "haya vuelto la amenaza al desarrollo futuro de Aragón". 

 CHA está en contra de cualquier trasvase, ha indicado, porque son proyectos "insostenibles"; porque hay argumentos científicos para rechazarlos; por sus costes en un momento de profunda crisis económica; porque rompen la unidad de cuenca y, sobre todo, porque el del Ebro "cercena el futuro de los aragoneses". 

 Miguel Aso (IU), por su parte, ha criticado que "a algunos" les guste demasiado "jugar a faraones con las infraestructuras" teniendo en cuenta "la que está cayendo en el país", que soporta casi cinco millones y medio de parados. 

 Se ha preguntado cómo se conjugaría la inversión necesaria para hacer el trasvase con la Ley de Estabilidad Presupuestaria y ha recalcado que "no se puede pedir solidaridad a quien no tiene nada que dar". 

 Además ha estimado que el coste de un proyecto de estas características sería "totalmente inviable" por muchas cosas, pero también por la escasez de agua, y en esta línea ha invitado a Cañete a que "visite los pantanos" de Aragón para comprobar en qué niveles están.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...75507_300.html

----------

